# canadian EMT



## EHmrtee (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi, my wife and I are planing on moving to Canada hopefully soon and I was wondering what is different in being an EMT here or there. Like would I need to go to school again or not, and scope of practice and all that. I can't get reliable information because I'm using her phone, our laptop is out. If anyone has any input on this, it would be a great help. Thank you


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 27, 2010)

Simply put, yes you would have to go back to school for anytwhere up to two years.

Primary Care Paramedics in Canada have *years* not hours of education; as per the National Occupational Competency Profile a PCP can insert an LMA and administer a number of autonomous medications; adrenaline, GTN, ASA, salbutamol and glucagon.

In British Columbia and Alberta they can cannulate and infuse.

It depends on which province you plan to move to.


----------



## fortsmithman (Aug 27, 2010)

In the province of Alberta the EMS designations with USA equivalents are as follows
Emergency Medical Responder equal to EMT-B
Emergency Medical Technician equal to EMT-I
Emergency Medical Technologist Paramedic equal to Paramedic

The licensing body in the province of Alberta the Alberta College of Paramedics have so far refused to change the title EMT to PCP as is the current term in the rest of Canada.  Here in the Northwest Territories we have no legislation of any kind regulating EMS.  We have been trying to get legislation in place regulating EMS but the territorial government is taking its sweet time in creating it.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Aug 28, 2010)

Good news and bad news.

Good news. If you can secure a job, EMS is a career with a living wage and benefits everywhere in Canada (with the exception of BC pseudo-volunteer, pay you crap while you put your time in area).

Bad news. You will have to start from scratch on education. Expect 1-2 yrs for PCP (BLS) depending on where you take it and 1-2 years for ACP (ALS). Generally if the the PCP course is 2 years the ACP is 1 and vice versa.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 28, 2010)

Good news, Canada is awesome

Bad news, its too cold for my liking


----------



## Outbac1 (Aug 28, 2010)

Canadian EMS is quite different from the USA. Check out some earlier discussions in the International section. You will have to back a few pages to pick up some of the Canadian threads.  As others have said an emt-B is unlikely to find reciprocity or work here. 
 If you are interested in working in the EMS field you will have to go to school and get your Primary Care Paramedic Cert. For example here on the east coast there are three schools. All offer a 10 month intensive PCP program (40 hr weeks), and cost about $13,000.00.  Jobs can be had pretty much all across the contry and generally start about $21.00/hr. Look for a school with Canadian Medical Association (CMA),accrediation.

 Where in Canada are you looking to move to?  I presume you have already been talking to immigration.
 Best of luck.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 28, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Primary Care Paramedics in Canada have *years* not hours of education; as per the National Occupational Competency Profile a PCP can insert an LMA and administer a number of autonomous medications; adrenaline, GTN, ASA, salbutamol and glucagon.



Hmm, all that was in my basic curriculum and is in my states EMT-B scope. I think they need to seriously reconsider how long they are taking to teach those skills


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 28, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Hmm, all that was in my basic curriculum and is in my states EMT-B scope. I think they need to seriously reconsider how long they are taking to teach those skills



... but they are also teaching a comprehensive, indepth education around it too not just how to do a few fancy skills with no real clue as to what you are doing.


----------



## Outbac1 (Aug 29, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Hmm, all that was in my basic curriculum and is in my states EMT-B scope. I think they need to seriously reconsider how long they are taking to teach those skills



Ahhh! Mr. Brown. I don't think jjesus gets it. It's not about the skill, it's about the education behind it. 

 Paramedicine is not about poking holes in people, or ramming a plastic tube in someones throat because you can. It's about helping people thru whatever their percieved current crisis is with the appropriate use of medical knowledge. Which may include invasive procedures and/or drug therapy.


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Sep 19, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Hmm, all that was in my basic curriculum and is in my states EMT-B scope. I think they need to seriously reconsider how long they are taking to teach those skills



I am currently taking EMT "Primary Care Paramedic" at Sait and started this week. I think the year long course is very sufficient as We are in 6 different courses this semester [those who took it at sait before should know they revamped the program and made it more intense] It seems like it will be very detailed and thorough because this is an EMT-A course not an EMT-B course and I am happy it is this way.

The courses I am currently in are as goes:

Cardiac Emergencies
Respiratory Emergencies
Basic Pharmacology
Professional Practice [We actually had a lawyer come in last class all day talking about legal issues paramedics and EMTS had faced it was really interesting...it also helped that the lawyer actually was a paramedic at one point too so he was really knowledgeable and awesome and helpful]
Anatomy & Physiology & Physical Assessment
and Community Integration [This is where they start taking us to nursing homes, blood pressure clinics so we have more hands on patient experience to do vital signs on and other stuff to prepare for practicum]
We also have lab days to practice our skills and stuff like that

I hope this helps I really do think that the depth of this course is important to the pathway of the career itself......


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Sep 19, 2010)

InsidiousStealth said:


> I am currently taking EMT "Primary Care Paramedic" at Sait and started this week. I think the year long course is very sufficient as We are in 6 different courses this semester [those who took it at sait before should know they revamped the program and made it more intense] It seems like it will be very detailed and thorough because this is an EMT-A course not an EMT-B course and I am happy it is this way.



Keep in mind that one year vs. two years is something of a moot point, since in jurisdictions where PCP is a 1 yr program, ACP is 2 yrs. In jurisdictions where PCP is 2 yrs ACP is 1 yr. And ignore the BC 4 mth program, it messes up the whole system. 

Also, EMT-B's closest analogy in Canada is EMR.


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Sep 19, 2010)

WolfmanHarris said:


> Keep in mind that one year vs. two years is something of a moot point, since in jurisdictions where PCP is a 1 yr program, ACP is 2 yrs. In jurisdictions where PCP is 2 yrs ACP is 1 yr. And ignore the BC 4 mth program, it messes up the whole system.
> 
> Also, EMT-B's closest analogy in Canada is EMR.



Eh? I wasn't really saying that at all I was just explaining the schooling that I'm currently doing so he can get an understanding of what might have to happen.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 20, 2010)

Perhaps BC needs to fall into the ocean and Albertobia should become the western most province?


----------



## mdkemt (Oct 20, 2010)

*Just Depends*

Each province is unique and it all depends where you want to be.  Warm, cool, frozen.  Saskatchewan is starting to be on par with Alberta.  In fact it will only be a matter of time.  With that said, just check out the different college websites like Saskatchewan College of Paramedics or Alberta College of Paramedics.  Both have links to the other provinces and also need to look into how easily you can transfer between them.  Most will have exams you have to write that can be fairly extensive and expensive.  Choose wisely!


----------



## Cricket (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi there, 

Have you had any luck in moving to Canada and being an EMT-B (EMR)?
What province where you intending on moving to?
If you have any more questions, I'd love to help out.  I work in Alberta, so I can help you out as far as Alberta, BC and Saskatchewan.


----------

